# MY EYES!!!!! MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2004)

Mikey, for heaven's sake, change the default font for quoted material.  It comes out black on dark grey, but worse (maybe this is only a mozilla problem, in which case - err, fix it even faster) it comes out in  tiny little print.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> If you can see this then the problem is probably related to Mozilla - the GOD of browsers.  I noted that Netscrape doesn't even let me look at army.ca at work without crashing.   IE has too many bugs to use reliably though at home.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jul 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Mikey, for heaven's sake, change the default font for quoted material.  It comes out black on dark grey, but worse (maybe this is only a mozilla problem, in which case - err, fix it even faster) it comes out in  tiny little print.



As tempting as it was to turn the quote blocks hot pink, I have refrained...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2004)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Michael Dorosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colour is not the issue as much as the  tiny little print

Size matters!  

Besides, Slim will tell you that German panzer troops wore hot pink piping and not only did they look smashing but they were king (queen?) of the battlefield.

*KÃƒÂ¶nig alles Waffen!*


----------



## bossi (9 Jul 2004)

I acknowledge that I'm getting older, and so are my eyes, but ...

The default colours for quotes is also difficult for me to read
(i.e. black text on a brown background?)

I'm in favour of something easier on the eyes, with reasonable contrast
(e.g. arbitrarily, perhaps the colours in the "Quote button"?   Pale/eggshell background ... ?)

Right now I'm typing in a pale green box, with black text - I'm thinking a slightly paler, yellow quote box would be okay on the eyes ... (but, I can't remember what they taught me about colour blindness, except for red/blue/green or something like that ...)

Any medics in the house?


----------



## McG (9 Jul 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Mikey, for heaven's sake, change the default font for quoted material.   It comes out black on dark grey, but worse (maybe this is only a mozilla problem, in which case - err, fix it even faster) it comes out in  tiny little print.


Just want to see what this will do the the quotes that I turned white.


----------



## bossi (9 Jul 2004)

Okay - I'll change my preferences, as follows:
The pale green box that I'm typing in now, with black font, would be a reasonable contrast to the dark green background with white font that I just saw when I returned to reading the thread.

$0.02


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jul 2004)

> Ok, how's this?


----------



## McG (9 Jul 2004)

GTG


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Jul 2004)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## girlfiredup (9 Jul 2004)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> > Ok, how's this?



Omg! I can see!!!! 

Much better.


----------



## bossi (9 Jul 2004)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> > Ok, how's this?



Perfect (but, I'm hardly objective ... chuckle!)
Thank goodness some impartial judges have given you perfect 10's ...


----------

